# Turf Type Tall Fescue is incredible



## albeebe (Jun 6, 2017)

Its the middle of July, I don't have irrigation, i haven't put down any fertilizer since my Memorial Day milorganite application (missed my July 4th app), and except for the dog piss spots, i'm completely blown away by how well TTTF has held up. You can see toward the right of the image is my unrenovated side composed of mostly KBG that is in varying stages of dormancy. Im in southern NH Zone 5a.

This is the seed i put down... http://www.unitedseeds.com/superturf2.html


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks great! What is the height of cut (HOC)?

Welcome to TLF!


----------



## albeebe (Jun 6, 2017)

3.5"


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm jealous. I water properly and now high but I have brown patch right now. It's ugly and I just want fall to be here.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Miller_Low_Life said:


> I'm jealous. I water properly and now high but I have brown patch right now. It's ugly and I just want fall to be here.


Don't sweat it miller. Different temperature climates. He's in a lot cooler climate.

Lawn looks good albeebe. Great stripes too!


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Miller_Low_Life said:


> I'm jealous. I water properly and now high but I have brown patch right now. It's ugly and I just want fall to be here.


You and me both!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Wow! Beautiful trees as well.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

welcome to TLF! the lawn is looking great!


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

albeebe said:


>


Beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

You basically have my dream yard, nice!!!


----------



## Nomo (Jun 6, 2017)

Yeah, my Fescue is struggling right now with the 97 degree days at least 3 times a week.

I know I'm in the transition zone but I can't stand the look of Bermuda and don't know much about the other types of grasses.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> albeebe said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


What he said


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> Pete1313 said:
> 
> 
> > albeebe said:
> ...


What they said. :mrgreen:


----------



## DJT (Jul 1, 2017)

albeebe said:


> Its the middle of July, I don't have irrigation, i haven't put down any fertilizer since my Memorial Day milorganite application (missed my July 4th app), and except for the dog piss spots, i'm completely blown away by how well TTTF has held up. You can see toward the right of the image is my unrenovated side composed of mostly KBG that is in varying stages of dormancy. Im in southern NH Zone 5a.
> 
> This is the seed i put down... http://www.unitedseeds.com/superturf2.html


I used Super Turf II from United Seeds and I AGREE, they have a GREAT seed, however, I do not have an irrigation system and there were 4 weeks of 90+ degrees this summer which scorched the lawn. HOWEVER, it is coming back green and filling in spots. Check my pictures on the link titled" Introduction to budstl and lawn. I plan to overseed in the next few weeks, need rain!


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

so what is the blade of the grass like? does it look like the old style tall fescue? Does it green up quick in the spring or go brown early in the fall?

This would be a option to overseed with here in michigan. I have a irrigated lawn, but tall fescue is known for summer heat, disease resistance etc.....may be worth considering.

I live on a dune basically....my lawn is amazing in the spring and fall, but during the summer months, i can irrigate every day and it will still brown out due to the sand leaching water away. This year has been better using organic based fert to help build the soil.....but this is real interesting to me


----------

